

How to get what you want in life - natarius
http://changemakrs.com/arnoldschwarzenegger/4feaa0bcbd25660008000001

======
wsc981
I still need to watch the video, but sadly I'm in a hotel and my laptop
battery is almost empty. Would like to advise anyone to read the book "The
Alchemist" - very inspirational stuff and offers some explanation why some
people don't get what they want in life.

------
natarius
The video is pretty awesome...thats the right attitude to build something
outstanding in life!

don't miss it

